# Angeln und zelten in Holland



## mary (22. August 2006)

Hallo,
möchte am ersten Septemberwochenende mit meinen Papa und Freund nach Holland fahren und dort angeln. Keiner von uns war je dort und daher brauche ich eure Hilfe.
Kann mir jemand einige Tips geben, was zu beachten ist? Wo man am besten angeln kann? Darf man an den Seen, bzw. Flüssen zelten oder muss am dazu auf einen vorgesehenen Platz und zahlen.
Dank schonmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
Liebe Grüße 
Mary


----------



## Lachsy (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

An seen und Flüssen darfste nicht Zelten. 
Zum angeln in Seen brauchste meist noch eine verguinning.
Da reicht der Stattliche schein meist nicht aus.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mary (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Hi Lachsy,
das mit den Scheinen hab ich schon gelesen und verstanden. Danke. Zelten ist also nur auf Zeltplätzen möglich!? Kannst Du mir da was empfehlen?
Lg Mary


----------



## Lachsy (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Ich weis ja nicht wo du hin möchtest. 

Ich zelte so selten, ich penne immer auffen boot 

Wenn es zeitlich passt schau dir das bootsanglertreffen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73545 an. Ist auch anfang september. von dort aus kannste die Maas und auch die Seen erkunden. Vom zeltplatz kannste direkt in der Maas angeln.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mary (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Eigentlich hatten wir uns überlegt an die Maasplassen zu fahren. Dort irgendwo eine Nacht zu zelten und mit viel Fisch wieder in Richtung Heimat zufahren


----------



## Mac Gill (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*



mary schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatten wir uns überlegt an die Maasplassen zu fahren. Dort irgendwo eine Nacht zu zelten und mit viel Fisch wieder in Richtung Heimat zufahren



ganz schön provokativ....

bzw. bitte auch mal die Seiten mit Mitnahmebeschränkung etc. durchlesen.


----------



## schnupp (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Hallo Mary,
leider ist das Nachtangeln an den Maasplaasen auch verboten.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## mary (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

und wo ist das nachtangeln erlaubt? wo finde ich denn infos darüber, die nicht auf niederländisch, sondern deutsch sind?


----------



## Lachsy (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Nachtangeln ist an der Maas erlaubt, aber nicht dabei einschlafen, und nicht mehr als 2 angeln , bzw bei der Sportfiskakte nur 1 rute fertig haben.
Kein Zelt, kein Grill usw 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## BSZocher (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*



mary schrieb:


> .... Dort irgendwo eine Nacht zu zelten und mit viel Fisch wieder in Richtung Heimat zufahren



Allein in den 6 Wochen Schulferien NRW ca. 750 Anzeigen auf Grund von Verstößen bei der Ausübung der Sportfischeirei im Bereich Roermond.
Macht mal so wie ihr meint und ihr reiht euch dort ein.
Allein Sonntag konnte ich 3 Kontrollen beobachten. Bei jeder dieser Kontrollen sah man mind. 1 Beamten eifrig schreiben... |supergri wärend verdutzte teilw. laut protestierende "Pruessen" daneben standen.

Können oder wollen einige nicht Lesen können?


----------



## mary (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

mein gott. hätte ich hier im forum gefragt, wenn ich alles über das angeln in holland gewusst hätte? wohl nicht! wusste vorher ja nicht, dass die mitnahme von fischen so begrenz ist. nach den jetzigen stand habe ich auch erstmal keine lust mehr dort angeln zu fahren. von daher kannst du BSZocher dir deine blöden kommentare verkneifen und mir lieber tips auf freundliche art geben!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

hi mary,

manche sind hier ein bisschen überempfindlich und ignorant. aber mach dir nix draus! in holland setzt man gerne die gefangenen fische wieder zurück - und reagiert emopfindlich auf die die es nicht tun. aber generell kann man sich mit ein paar regeln anfreunden. also max 2 zander pro tag ist die regel nr. 1 (hechte nicht mitnehmen - weil das die heilige kuh der holländer ist), nachtangeln fällt aus, aber bis 1-2 stunden nach sonnenuntergang darfst du angeln. grillen am wasser ist auch nicht drin, nur evtl. auf dem kampingplatz...angel auf keinen fall mit mehr als 2 angeln pro person...und lass auch keine 3. angel offen/sichtbar rumliegen. es gab inder vergangenheit viele die die regeln missachtet haben, deswegen die relativ strengen massnahmen/kontrollen - wie BSZocher so nett formuliert hat.
also generell ist es schon ruhig und chillig wenn du/ihr da n bisschen angelt. andere leute am wasser kann man auch ansprechen und fragen...wenn auch viel weichsinn erzählt wird...kann man sich da schon ein paar tips abholen .

wenn du irgendwann mal richtung niederländische küste in der ecke renesse/domburg fährst - da brauchst du keine scheine, darfst viel fisch mitnehmen, und kannst auch größten teils nachts angeln/zelten.

viel spass,

mike


----------



## mary (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

hi mike, 
danke für deine hilfe. hab mittlerweile alles auf http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=417 gefunden. 
aber das mit renesse/domburg könntest du mir irgendwann mal näher erklären. gelten dort andere gesetze? 
lg mary


----------



## powermike1977 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

na sauber!
keine anderen gesetze, nur wenn du von der küste aus ins meer angelst brauchst du keinen schein, kannst mehr mitnehmen und hast mehr auswahl in sachen schlafplatz. 
dann wünsche ich euch mal viel spass beim ersten holland trip mit fisch . mach n paar fotos von den fängen und stell sie mal hier rein, und falls ihr nix fangt - raucht nicht so viel .

mike


----------



## BSZocher (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

@mary:
Es gibt nunmal zuviele Ignoranten und wenn dann noch geschrieben wird:
"viel Fisch mitnehmen" in Zusammenhang mit NL
darf man (du) sich über Kommentare nicht wundern.


----------



## powermike1977 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

moinsen!
@BSZ,
finde bei blutigen anfängern und neulingen im board muss nicht direkt mit höchststrafe geahndet werden - wenn man aus vorfreude aufs angeln mal sagt, dass man viel fisch fangen will. da kann man schon n bisschen im kontext durch die wörter durch lesen. klar, bei "stammgästen" die den ton hier kennen ist das was anderes, aber neue sind dieses nörgeln und kleinkarrierte beamtentum nicht gewohnt und werden dann direkt mit solchen kommentaren begrüsst - nicht so geil finde ich. denn über so "Kommentare" sollte man sich schon mal wundern, denn diese sind hier ja eher regel als ausnahme - egal was man fragt. aber was solls - viel spass am wasser .
mike


----------



## the doctor (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*



BSZocher schrieb:


> @mary:
> Es gibt nunmal zuviele Ignoranten und wenn dann noch geschrieben wird:
> "viel Fisch mitnehmen" in Zusammenhang mit NL
> darf man (du) sich über Kommentare nicht wundern.



Wieso ignoranten?
Hast du nicht damals auch Fische zum essen mitgenommen, oder tust es heute auch noch? jeder fängt mal so an.
wenn man, als Neuling im Bereich des Angelns den ein oder anderen Fisch mitnimmt,auch in NL ! finde ich das keines Wegs schlimm.
Man sollte lieber Leute verurteilen, die Massen von Fisch wegschleppen.
Ich denke nicht, das Mary vor hat "Massen" von Fisch wegzuschleppen, denn dazu steckt meiner Meinung nach in ihrem Posting viel zu viel Ironie, oda?
Ich würde es begrüssen, das auch andere an meinem/deinem Hausgewässer fischen, denn jeder hat das recht, auch das recht auf ne vernünftige Aufklärung, damit man es versteht und nicht ignoriert 
*klug* posten kann nämlich jeder|rolleyes


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Hallo#h 
Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst? Seit wann ist den grillen am Wasser verboten?;+ Da ich leidenschaftlicher Nachtangler und Grillmaster bin gehört beides für mich zusammen.:g Hab schon zig 100X am Wasser (Maas, Plassen) gegrillt und deswegen noch nie ärger gehabt. Klar könnte auch Glück gewesen sein, aber vor einigen Jahren machten wir an den Plassen ein kleines Lagerfeuer und natürlich kam die Polizei. Nach einem kurzen netten Wortwechsel entschlossen sie sich ein oder zwei Augen zuzudrücken. Wir sollten das Feuer löschen und Gut ist. Das nächste Mal würde es aber teuer. Als die Polizisten sich verabschiedeten sah einer von denen unseren erloschenen Grill und meinte wir könnten das Feuer ja im Grill machen, das währe o.k. Was nämlich verboten ist, ist ein offenes Feuer. Ich fand den Hinweis ziemlich nett.



			
				powermike1977; nachtangeln fällt aus schrieb:
			
		

> mike


Übrigens ist an der Maas (Ecke Roermond) Nachtangeln das ganze Jahr erlaubt,an den Plassen total verboten (von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang) oder hab ich wieder was verpasst? 


Ich bin in den letzten 5 Jahren in den Ferien in Zeeland gewesen und habe nie ein Zelt am Strand gesehen, wohl aber gehört dass es richtig teuer wird wenn man erwischt wird. 
Bei den Seefischen muss man auch auf geschützte Arten und das Mindestmass achten.


----------



## Sascha84 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

ICh hab die erfahrung gemacht das es überall verboten is zu grillen!!!


----------



## carp_master (24. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Ahoi,

also, ich wollte mal meinen Senf zur totalen Verwirrung dazugeben 

Ich war letztes Jahr mit meiner Freundin zum Fischen am Twentekanal.
In meiner Karte stand klar, dass das Fischen nachts erlaubt war, allerdings sahen die Kontrolleure das defintiv anders...
Die Kontrolleure hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt auch komplett andere Erlaubnisscheine, als wir hatten.
Komische Sache...
Somit durften wird dann auf einmal nicht mehr nachts fischen.

Nach kurzem freundlichen Nachfragen konnten wir dann auch mit unserem ! grünem unauffälligem ! Zelt an Ort und Stelle bleiben, wenn wir nicht angeln.
Somit also keine Problem, Ruten um 2400 reingeholt und gegen 0400 wieder raus, wie es uns gesagt worden ist.

Grill war ebenfalls kein Problem. 
Vielleicht auch deshalb, weil den Kontrolleuren die Bratwurts geschmeckt hat...
Man weiß es nicht...

Meine Devise:

Wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus.
Auf ne freundliche Frage kriegt man meist ne freundliche Antwort!

@bszocher
Ich glaube du hättest die Ironie in den Zeilen lesen sollen


----------



## mary (24. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln und zelten in Holland*

Hi Leute, bzw. Männer,
Danke für die zahlreichen Infos und den netten Beistand. Freut mich, dass das weibliche Geschlecht hier bei anglerboard.de nicht sofort von allen verstoßen wird, da Angeln ein männerdomenierendes Hobby (bzw Sport, wer drauf besteht) ist. Doch ich muss sagen, dass ich ziemlich häufig Frauen mit ihren Männer sehe und auch noch nie negative Erfahrungen als Anglerin am See gemacht habe. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wird frau gern geholfen, auch wenn oft nicht alles richtig ist. Aber irgendwo muss man(n) sich behaupten ;-)
Nochmal zu den "vielen Fischen mit nach Hause nehmen": Wer keine Ironie kennt, mir auch egal. Aber man muss auch erstmal viele Fische fangen und außerdem ist_ viel_ relativ;-)  Und damit dürfte das Thema dann durch sein!
Lg an Mike und the doctor
Mary


----------

